

Show HN: ICEcoder v3.0 released (browser code editor) - mattpass
http://icecoder.net?v3.0

======
Hrundi
Really cool project! I always wanted this but never got around to actually
develop anything or find a good match.

I must say I'm a bit conflicted about the interface of the demo, I feel some
of these icons are really old. Not a big issue though.

I'd be glad to test it out and send you some feedback or a pull request.

~~~
mattpass
Hi Hrundi. Great! Ideas, design tweaks etc all very welcome.

